# House fire + Fish Tank. HELP!



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so here's the situation. My house had a fire, and yes we all got out just fine with the animals, and I managed to save my prized fahaka puffer. I got him to my LFS in a pot before the water cooled down too much. 

Now there had been water poured into the tank from the ceiling which I'm sure is full of Carcinogens. 


Now the question is, how the hell do I clean it? What should I use? 

I'm not sure if insurance covers this because the tank is still in one piece. But I think I need to throw out all substrate and everything else the chemicals could have effected.

I'll be talking with insurance today, but I have to get my fish out of the LFS as its not set up to hold Monster (my fahaka) and I'm concerned for his health.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I am glad you are alright. I would toss everything. Explain to the insurance company that it is very likely the silicone, and other rubber/plastic could have absorbed chemicals that will keep the tank contaminated. Compared to the rest of the replacements, and repairs, the fish tank will be cheap.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

In the mean time, ask in the buy sell if someone can loan you a temp tank. There are lots of them around, and I find gtaa members to be helpful.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks JT. I'm going to talk with insurance about it today. I need to cycle the tank for 2 weeks before I can move him...

The new tank that is...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Borrow water from the lfs, or other hobbiest. You would basically fake the water change. If you can borrow a piece of drift wood, or sponge filters etc, it would all help curb the cycle. Then do frequent water changes. Not the best way to do this, but doable. Prime would likely help a bit. As would some of the other cycle in bottle cures... (can you tell I don't like them!) 

A new hob filter running carbon would be good too!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

See, personally I don't trust most FS'. And with Monster being a scaleless fish, don't want too many chemicals in there either. Would rather cycle it naturally...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

How big of a tank do u need????


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Minimum 90gallon. I'm going to talk with insurance today to see how long it will take to get some money, or if I can just use my credit card to buy the new items and get reimbursed....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Big Al's is having their Tent Sale this Friday and they usually have great deals on tanks during this sale. I would definitely check them out.
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/TentSale/Tent_Sale_Mississauga.html

Best of luck to you and your puffer.
--
Paul


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks a ton. I'll definitely be there Friday.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your fire. I'm wondering maybe Purigen would help take up some of the contaminants


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Spoke to insurance, all my tanks are an automatic write off... So I'll be buying new. EVERYTHING. FML


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

papik said:


> Spoke to insurance, all my tanks are an automatic write off... So I'll be buying new. EVERYTHING. FML


UPGRADE!!!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

starfire!!!!!!!


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Quick update....

The tank is coming along very nicely!!!


----------

